# Wild Flames in Alumilite



## wayneryan65 (Jan 22, 2014)

Love this color combination but what I liked more was the flame effect


----------



## Neil (Jan 22, 2014)

That is pretty cool , good job


----------



## reiddog1 (Jan 22, 2014)

Very nice!!!  Will make a stunning pen I'm sure.


----------



## Quality Pen (Feb 21, 2014)

Im a total newb, but how do you get those swirls at the tips like that? I'd like to cast my own blanks some day...


----------



## Dalepenkala (Mar 14, 2014)

Very cool!


----------



## Jim Burr (Mar 14, 2014)

I want 2!!


----------



## Bob Wemm (Mar 14, 2014)

That is awesome Wayne,  Congratulations.

Bob.


----------



## mikespenturningz (Mar 15, 2014)

That is going to be a WOW pen... It's already a WOW blank..


----------



## Tim K (Mar 16, 2014)

Nice Wayne!


----------

